

Dirpy.com - convert YouTube to mp3 without the suck - vekt
http://dirpy.com
dirpy.com lets you convert YouTube videos to mp3 in real time without all the bullshit and a whole slew of useful features.<p>Some of the features include: real time transcoding ( no waiting ), id3 tag support ( title, artist, etc ), offsets ( like from 0:05 to 2:20 ), high quality formats supported ( HQ @ 128kbps, HD @ 256kbps, etc ), and more.<p>Techno example: http://dirpy.com/studio.py?vid=av8Vd7SefbM<p>Have fun
======
dryicerx
Good work, one thought is extending this to all flash based videos.

